# Gems/beads/crystals



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I want to embellish some shoes with crystals, pearls and beads. Does anyone know where I can get these from? 

Is there an arts and crafts shop?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a few, but the cheapest option is probably Dragonmart. Otherwise there are a few places in the mini-malls in Jumeirah 1 on the beach Road I believe.


----------

